# Foreign Evangelism: Initiating contacts



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm just curious how our brethren in foreign mission fields initiate contacts in their effort to make Christ known. Any of our brothers overseas want to give some examples? Want to give some general summaries about how you go about doing that? I imagine there might some obstacles to overcome as outsiders. How many of these general strategies would be helpful in cross-cultural missions here at home, for example with refugee or immigrant groups?


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 16, 2007)

In most countries there is already a Christian presence..somewhere. Many suggest going through these first. If there is an established church, go to it first and seek out its most respected folks. Why reinvent the wheel?

During the initial period of learning the language these guys can take you under their wing and teach you valuable insights. 

Some differ with this approach and do their own thing secretly in some countries. This may be due to an over-instituitioanalized church. But, I see that God blesses through his churches even if they are imperfect and so I favor an approach of starting with national beleivers and mutually helping one another and planning to go from there to more needy areas. These can, after all, be accepted in places that white skin will not.

In some closed countries being an English teacher or businessman can put you in contact with locals. Then you can see which ones are more open and talk more freely with them. Teaching English as a 2nd language is an easy way to get to many of these countries.

Just being overseas opens up easy conversations about Jesus. Why else would an American leave the US and come to another country (unless he's a spy). People often come to you (but watch out for false professors).

In some remote village situations like in the jungles once can be more bold because the presence of an outsider excites the whole village's attention and ALL will come to hear anything you have to say. What more could be asked for then to have an assembled crowd waiting to hear your words?

One missionary in Irian Jaya trekked over the mountains with a copy of the Bible in a local dialect. He was so exhausted when he arrived he merely held up the Bible and said, "I have brought you the words of life.." then retired to bed. In the morning he woke up to hundreds of people around his sleeping tent. In the local mythology there was a prophecy of a white guy coming over the mountains bringing back the "Words of Life" which their ancestors lost. Strange as it sounds, little providential quirks like this (and dreams too...I have heard many dreams of Nabi Isa in white coming to people and telling them to believe) sometimes provide opportunities fo contacts.


If there is a local radio station or Christian broadcast in the region, they all keep lists of callers who seek prayer. Usually a name and a location is given. This is a given list of "seekers" that can be utilized in follow-up.

Some missionaries start correspondence courses through the mail and these can be used to follow up too. If a large number of people from one area want to take the course then after they graduate and show loyalty, invite them to a graduation ceremony for more face time and then plan to visit them locally too if able...this might be the seedbed of a local church plant.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 17, 2007)

My experience is that a lot of people are interested and curious just because you are foreign --especially drunks.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 17, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> In most countries there is already a Christian presence..somewhere. Many suggest going through these first. If there is an established church, go to it first and seek out its most respected folks. Why reinvent the wheel?
> 
> During the initial period of learning the language these guys can take you under their wing and teach you valuable insights.
> 
> ...


Is Christianity technically illegal in Indonesia as it is in Brunei?

In Brunei evangelism to Bruneian citizens or Muslims was condemable by a trip to the gallows.

Churches were not existent except for one Catholic sanctuary that a bishop had built prior to the repeal of all faiths but Islam in the mid 1980s.

The Bishop cunningly became a Bruneian citizen before the cutoff date, in 1990 if I'm not mistake it was decided by the Sultan that naturalization would no longer be lawful, to be Bruneian you must be native from here on.

But as a Bruneian citizen the Catholic bishop kept his faith and church but was not allowed to preach to non catholic Bruneians and all that entered his church had to produce passports to prove they were not citizens of Brunei.

The police would take away those who could not prove they were foreign and beat their idenity out of them.

Protestant churches and Bruneians were non-existent and the large European population was not religious. Only we Americans and one Welsh couple met in secrecy on Sundays and did the best we could, if anyone asked it was a barbeque.


----------



## tewilder (Feb 17, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Is Christianity technically illegal in Indonesia as it is in Brunei?
> 
> In Brunei evangelism to Bruneian citizens or Muslims was condemable by a trip to the gallows.
> 
> ...



You have to factor in the internet today. For example, Christina Schirrmacher's articles comparing the teaching of Christianity and Islam on various topics draw hits from closed Islamic countries. My website had about 120,000 visitors in 2006 and will probably reach 200,000 this year. Having grown up in missionary family I am constantly struck by the vastly greater outreach that an internet site has compared to, say, my parents visiting mountain villages on horseback in the 1940s and 1950s, or the "evangelists" with their big "campaigns" and mass meetings in the 1960s. 

Considering that there are a vast number of Christians all over the world now, it is important to ask whether the missionary is going to do more by providing them with resources, than by trying to contact the man in the street himself across all the cultural barriers. 

Consider China, for example. I hear 3000 people convert to Christianity every day. But what Christian literature is available in Chinese? Compared to the size of the population, not an awful lot. 

But who is doing the internet work that is reaching people around the world? Basically a lot of amateurs, based on particular interests and whatever skills they may have or only imagine themselves to have. The denominations still put their money into old-fashioned missionaries to much less effect for the money spent, mainly because the old way is clergy-centric. Also there is a lot of prejudice by the clerical cast against the work of the non-clergy, so resourses go to waste. 

There are some seminary efforts, such as Reformed Orlando's http://www.thirdmill.org/, but not nearly enough resources are going into this kind of thing.


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2007)

In Thailand I had complete strangers walk up to me and start practicing their english on me. It opened doors, though you have to watch for pickpocket scams. Just being caucasian in Asia or Africa can open doors. 

In Africa I was walking (alone) in the edge of the Sahara one day. I walked to the edge of this old phosphate mine and was standing there in awe of the size of this giant pit (several miiles long, maybe 100' deep) and suddenly these natives walked up out of nowhere. I could hear them but not see them until I realized they were walking up a road and I was standing on a ledge overlooking it. When I saw them, they were maybe 10' from me. 

Imagine that: you're a native African and suddenly this white guy is standing there a few feet away from you. 

There was no way NOT to communicate with them.

I was really surprised at how God could and would put people in awkward situations to force dialigue between me and natives. I've heard other stories that'll just blow your mind. 

One couple in Africa told of getting lost once, and stopping to ask directions. While the men were busy tracking down a local who knew how to find the other town the missionaries sought, the wife began Bible storying with some of the native women. Before they left that day, a church plant had begun! 

God is totally sovereign in putting people together for His purposes.


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2007)

Have you ever done a study on the 'person of peace' strategy? 



http://www.wsaresourcesite.org/Files/Storying/Bible Storying in the Worthy Home by J.O. Terry.doc


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 17, 2007)

TE Wilder: 

Sorry, but watch out. Don't advocate this dangerous trend in missions. 

The American way for everything is to throw money at it. 

_Let's let the locals do it_ is a grand thought, but there still must be feet on the ground. 

J.P. Yohannan [sic] has some good points but he is pushing an agenda. Overly stressing the work of the locals and not stressing the need for foreign workers has the following effects:

(1) Putting foreign pastors on American salary, which ruins the ministry where they are at and disallows them from locally owning the work - the exact opposite aim of what is trying to be accomplished ironically. Instead of brothers in Christ, they are our paid servants - doing the work we are not willing to do. 

(2) It encourages graft and corruption. Those who advertize their needs best win. They, again, end up working for us instead of working for GOd. Studies have been done to show how rampant misuse of foreign funds are to local church plants if there at least, in the beginning, was no oversight. Gospel for Asia and other "missionary go home we can handle it ourself" approaches often result in this.

(3) If we are to tithe or give ALL we have, just money won't due. Again, in the US having money is thought to get us out of the in-the-trenches work of world evangelsim. But God wants US, not our money. 

We cannot judge the best spiritual approach by what is most dollar-efficient.

(4) Often a local will not be listened to as much as a foreigner. This seems and is exactly the oppositie in many cases, but sometimes a person travelling a long way and giving up a comfortable life in the US really gets people's attentions. _The local guy..well, he is probably just teaching another variation of the old religion, but this foreign guy is giving us something different_..and they are curious.

(5) US missionaries not only bless foreign countries but they bless their home churches and sending churches too by making the rest of the world alive to them, recruiting from amongst them, eliciting prayers for foreign needs, and keeping the souls of billions clealry in the minds of local US congregations.


INTERNET EVANGELISM: Yes, internet evangelism can be done. But it is limited. None of my neighbors have the net. 

Plus, a logical argument is not the reason that the vast majority of people - even in the US - come to faith. It is witnessing Christian lives in action, being prayed for and shown Christian love. The internet is notoriously cold in the feelings department (just take a look at how many threads here turn out unwittingly).

There IS a vast number of Christians all over the world. But they are not reaching out more than not. Direct man on the street evangelism is still DIRELY needed. Or, even better direct training of local evangelist to multuply your efforts....both of which requires you to leave the US and go to a foreign shore.


We need less books to go overseas and more people. The West tends to read a lot, but many people in other countries do not even own a single book besides the QUr'an (and maybe the Tafzir) or the Bible. If you cannot go, by all means write and send, but one paragraph spoken in conversation to someone is better than a whole book.

Misisons will always be "clergy-centric" because people will always have to go.

Sorry brother, but I see a lot of things that would not be healthy to implement in your post. I thank God for your zeal and pray that the Lord is blessing any efforts you are engaged in however.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 17, 2007)

Chris:

The person of peace: Yes, I have heard many folks advocating this. If there is a local church already established then it is usually better to try to empower the local church unless the church has too bad of a reputation and too much baggage.

There are many fads and strategies and "new keys" to unlocking resistant peoples that seem to pop up every couple of years. This one is one of the more biblical and better ones. Hospitality is a trait that can be used to gain an entrance. And it was used by Jesus too. But, just make sure the local culture matches with this approach - imagine doing this in San Francisco...

Google "The Camel Method" and you will find a similar approach to this incorporated into this book.

By the way, Dr. Terry is big on Bible Storying. He has an excellent set of tapes out. Storying the Scriptures really seems to be a way to tell the Gospel in a way that many non-westerners really soak up and especially tribal peoples. The Bible was written as such and when told as such, it is easier to understand and remember (and pass on to others).


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 17, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> TE Wilder:
> 
> Sorry, but watch out. Don't advocate this dangerous trend in missions.
> 
> ...


Places like Brunei edit magazines, literature, movies, music, art and the internet of any "Christian" content as well.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 18, 2007)

Travis;

Here's your chance:

http://www.americantesol.com/teach-in-Brunei.htm

Teach English in Brunei. There are also other creative ways of entry, You've got me interested now, too. See you at the gallows!


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 18, 2007)

Here too:

http://www.travellersworldwide.com/14-brunei/14-brunei-teaching.htm


Teach kid's in Brunei.


Any takers?


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 18, 2007)

http://www.eslcafe.com/jobs/china/

The Macedonians are calling here too...


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 18, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> Travis;
> 
> Here's your chance:
> 
> ...


Do you need to know Malay and Chinese to do this?

Do you know of any underground missionary work in Brunei?

I don't think they've hung a foreigner since 1992, they have imprisoned people however and made Bruneian Christians swear allegiance to the Sultan if caught evangelizing and renounce Christ or perish.

On a tangent note I have been writing a screenplay based my childhood in Borneo and one of the subplots to this otherwise escapist adventure is the very real persecution of Christians and a courageous missionary who smuggles literature and Bibles into the country to evangelize in secrecy. Maybe it is a dreamer's dream but it would be awesome if a movie could inspire international pressure to open Brunei up to religious freedom and missionaries.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 18, 2007)

Knowledge of English appears enough. Most Malaysians and Malay people speak English. Probably a TOEFL certifiate is needed and can be obtained in 6 weeks at some schools, like CIU.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 18, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> Knowledge of English appears enough. Most Malaysians and Malay people speak English. Probably a TOEFL certifiate is needed and can be obtained in 6 weeks at some schools, like CIU.


Yes, English is indeed a vital second language to Malay peoples, this I know so I assume by teaching English what this truthfully requires of applicants is to teach reading and writing, be prepared for American terminology and spelling to be scrutinized if so.

I am awful with run on sentences and my use of colons and comas as well.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 18, 2007)

Start studying your grammer then!


Plus, most spoke language is not all that grammatical. If you teach spoken English, then all you need is to know how to communicate in ways that English spekaers usually speak (i.e. rarely grammatical when spoken). Reading and writing are more more advanced students and your deficiencies can be easily corrected.


Here's the US embassy's report on religious freedom in Brunei:

c. Freedom of Religion 

_The Constitution states that "The religion of Brunei Darussalam shall be the Muslim religion according to the Shafeite sect of that religion: Provided that all other religions may be practiced in peace and harmony by the person professing them in any part of Brunei Darussalam." However, the Government routinely restricted the practice of non-Islamic religions. 

The Government voiced alarm about "outsiders" preaching radical Islamic fundamentalist or unorthodox beliefs. For example, the Islamist Al-Arqam movement remained banned. Citizens deemed to have been influenced by such preaching (usually students returning from overseas study) were assigned to study seminars organized by mainstream Islamic religious leaders. The Government seemed at least as concerned with these so-called Islamic "opportunists" as with unwelcome political views. The Government investigated and used its Internal Security Apparatus against persons whom it considered to be purveyors of radical Islam or non-Muslims who attempted to proselytize. 

The Government reinforces the legitimacy of the hereditary monarchy and the observance of traditional and Islamic values through a national ideology known as the Melayu Islam Beraja or "Malay Muslim Monarchy." In 1993 the Government participated in issuing the Kuala Lumpur Declaration, which affirms the right of all persons to a wide range of human rights, including freedom of religion. Despite this and constitutional provisions providing for the full and unconstrained exercise of religious freedom, the Government routinely restricted the practice of non-Muslim religions by prohibiting proselytizing; occasionally denying entry to foreign clergy or particular priests, bishops, or ministers; banning the importation of religious teaching materials or scriptures such as the Bible; and ignoring requests to expand, repair, or build new churches, temples, and shrines. However, in 1998, the Government allowed the Catholic Church to establish the first apostolic prefecture in the country and to install a Bruneian of Chinese origin as the country's first apostolic prefect. This development constituted a modest step in the direction of improved religious freedom, but in general there was no broad trend toward increased religious freedom during the year. 

Non-Muslims who proselytize may be arrested or detained, and possibly held without charges for an extended period of time. In late 2000 and early 2001, the Government used the ISA to detain at least seven Christians, three of whom were converts from Islam, for allegedly subversive activities. The remaining three detainees, Malai Taufick bin Haji Mashor, Awang Yunis bin Marang, and Awang Haji bin Abdullah were released in October 2001, after spending 9 months in detention. There were credible reports that one of the Christian detainees, Taufick, was tortured and beaten during his first month of detention but that his treatment improved when he was transferred to another prison. When released, Taufick was placed under 1-year house arrest. A second detainee, Yunis, reportedly returned to work and was allowed to attend church services, but was not permitted to speak in public or travel outside of the country. Government officials maintained that the detentions were security-related (see Section 1.d.). 

The Government routinely censored magazine articles on other faiths, blacking out or removing photographs of crucifixes and other Christian religious symbols during the year. In addition, government officials guarded against the distribution and sale of items featuring undesirable photographs of religious symbols. 

The authorities conducted raids sporadically on clubs frequented by foreign residents and foreign workers in order to confiscate alcohol and foodstuffs that were not prepared in accordance with "halal" requirements (the Islamic requirements for the slaughter of animals and the prohibition on inclusion of pork products in any food). The majority of citizens regarded these actions as upholding Islam. In July 2000, the Government briefly detained local members of a small Islamic group for questioning after reports that group members in Malaysia were involved in an arms theft. No new information was available at year's end. 

The Ministry of Education requires courses on Islam or the national ideology, the Malay Muslim monarchy, and prohibits the teaching of other religions. The Ministry requires that all students, including non-Muslims, follow a course of study on the Islamic faith and learn Arabic script. The International School of Brunei and the Jerudong International School are exempt from these requirements. Private Christian mission schools were not allowed to give Christian instruction and were required to give instruction on Islam. However, the Government did not prohibit or restrict parents from giving religious instruction to children in their own homes. In January 2000, the Government responded to objections from parents and religious leaders and set aside tentative plans to require more Islamic courses in private, non-Islamic parochial schools. 

The Government requires residents to carry an identity card that states the bearer's religion. Visitors to the country must identify their religion on their landing cards. _


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 18, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> Start studying your grammer then!
> 
> 
> Plus, most spoke language is not all that grammatical. If you teach spoken English, then all you need is to know how to communicate in ways that English spekaers usually speak (i.e. rarely grammatical when spoken). Reading and writing are more more advanced students and your deficiencies can be easily corrected.
> ...



I've read that before, what the state department has offered or been offered is a very sanitized view of how they don't persecute offically but persecute in practice.


----------



## Chris (Feb 18, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> it would be awesome if a movie could inspire international pressure to open Brunei up to religious freedom and missionaries.




No - it would be awesome if a group of sold-out missionaries went there and spilt their blood to plant churches. 

Opening a country up so we can send them some American country-club Christianity is NOT what you want. 

Open doors are great - don't get me wrong - but Christianity thrives under persecution. Pray for thriving Christianity.


----------



## Chris (Feb 18, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> Chris:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many fads and strategies and "new keys" to unlocking resistant peoples that seem to pop up every couple of years. This one is one of the more biblical and better ones. Hospitality is a trait that can be used to gain an entrance. And it was used by Jesus too. But, just make sure the local culture matches with this approach - imagine doing this in San Francisco...



The more I study it, the more valid I see it as being - but I'm glad I'm not the only one who sees it as something of a fad or gimmick. Some time ago I heard someone say how the PoP strategy had been used successfully in some muslim country where earlier some bolder missionaries had used a more direct approach and been 'needlessly killed'. 

They tried to make the point that the earlier missionaries had wasted their lives, and should have had a better technique. Such talk infuriates me. Never, ever, ever speak ill of the sacrifices of those waiting under the fifth seal! 





> Google "The Camel Method" and you will find a similar approach to this incorporated into this book.



I'm torn on the Camel method. I've seen good arguments made for and against it. 



> By the way, Dr. Terry is big on Bible Storying. He has an excellent set of tapes out. Storying the Scriptures really seems to be a way to tell the Gospel in a way that many non-westerners really soak up and especially tribal peoples. The Bible was written as such and when told as such, it is easier to understand and remember (and pass on to others).



Yeah - I'm a ahuge fan of storying. I just a few minutes agoi was at church talking about curriculum with a guy I'm about to start storying with. I love Bible storying. I could do it as a hobby for fun, nevermind its evangelical use.


----------



## Chris (Feb 18, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Do you need to know Malay and Chinese to do this?
> 
> Do you know of any underground missionary work in Brunei?




You can teach ESL if you have a good grasp of English. You could probably also study the native language while you taught english, giving you a double-shot at connecting with people to evangelize.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 18, 2007)

Chris said:


> No - it would be awesome if a group of sold-out missionaries went there and spilt their blood to plant churches.
> 
> Opening a country up so we can send them some American country-club Christianity is NOT what you want.
> 
> Open doors are great - don't get me wrong - but Christianity thrives under persecution. Pray for thriving Christianity.


This is an inaccurate thing to say, there is no lack of capitalistic ventures in Brunei, religious freedom is lacking however and inspiring an international dialogue to pressure and permit the free flow of Christian literature and gospel preachers into the country would be a worthwhile pursuit of the international community.

Poor theology IS already in the country because Catholicism is not illegal if it is practiced by non Bruneians or Bruneians who are not converts.


----------



## Chris (Feb 19, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> This is an inaccurate thing to say, there is no lack of capitalistic ventures in Brunei, religious freedom is lacking however and inspiring an international dialogue to pressure and permit the free flow of Christian literature and gospel preachers into the country would be a worthwhile pursuit of the international community.
> 
> Poor theology IS already in the country because Catholicism is not illegal if it is practiced by non Bruneians or Bruneians who are not converts.




We'll have to disagree on this one. Using international secular force to open doors for the Gospel isn't something we can find precedent for in Scripture. Truth be known, we find the very opposite.


----------



## Chris (Feb 26, 2007)

> J.P. Yohannan [sic] has some good points but he is pushing an agenda. Overly stressing the work of the locals and not stressing the need for foreign workers has the following effects:
> 
> (1) Putting foreign pastors on American salary, which ruins the ministry where they are at and disallows them from locally owning the work - the exact opposite aim of what is trying to be accomplished ironically. Instead of brothers in Christ, they are our paid servants - doing the work we are not willing to do.
> 
> ...



A friend recently gave me a copy of Yohannan's 'Revolution in world missions'. 

I found it an interesting read, and he raised a handful of points that I'm going to have to ponder. 

Trevor, have you read that book? 


At what point do foreign missionaries need to back off and fund an indigenous movement? 

(I'm reminded of Paul Washer's work along those lines...)


----------

